# TerraClean Deal



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

My local garage ( Spannerama East Kilbride )is offering this service, keep meaning to get my wife's pug booked in, Kevin the owner has said he's doing club discounts for 5 or more vehicles,

Looking to see if anyone is into having this done, some of the reviews














































What is TerraClean??

http://www.terraclean.co.uk/faq.html

It's quite clear that this is making a difference to people's vehicles,

So initially I'm looking for 5 cars but the more cars the bigger the discount.

Prices are £90 + vat upto a 2.0 engine & £105 +vat above a 2.0 engine, we would get £10 off the price based on taking 5 cars. The more cars that go the bigger the discount.

I'm running this on my local forum Scottish Vag & have myself & maybe another couple of taxi drivers I know into it.

1. G ( wife's pug )
2. Maybe my taxi
3. Space taken
4.
5.

Not sure if we are going to all go up at the same time or once I've got a list of names ill supply a reference number for each booking and the individual can book their own in. I'd rather it was a group day however.

So if anyone's interested add your name

G


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Bud, I am the local dealer for Stamford and surrounding area. We have been offering this service for well over a year now and the feedback is quite astonishing TBH. 
As the saying goes, "It truely does do what it says on the tin"

I hope you get your spaces filled, they wont regret it:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If it was closer than EK id give it a bash.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Please note on Direct Injection engines this does nothing at all for the carbon build up.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Please note on Direct Injection engines this does nothing at all for the carbon build up.


Terraclean guys have addressed this issue with this latest piece of equipment.

http://www.terraclean.net/product.php?id=84


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Interesting I will have to look into that


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I was thinking about this for my cdti corsa after seeing wheeler dealers lol. Looking at terraclean site it lists a lot of different things for diesels. What would be done during the clean? I am based in fife so could be interested in this.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It does seem that people are getting positive results from doing it. 

What I will say though, is the deal isn't a very good deal. 

Even if you get group numbers up and a £10 discount, the prices are still higher than many places charge. East Kilbride is hardly a premium price place to have high operating costs. 

I know of people getting this done for £80 with VAT and no group buy discounts. At £108 with a potential £10 discount the prices are a bit high.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've just been quoted £108 for my BMW 520d down here in Gloucestershire.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kerr said:


> It does seem that people are getting positive results from doing it.
> 
> What I will say though, is the deal isn't a very good deal.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I've been noticing folks on other forums getting it for around £78 (inclusive), which seems pretty good.


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

Kerr said:


> It does seem that people are getting positive results from doing it.
> 
> What I will say though, is the deal isn't a very good deal.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that Terraclean set the price guildlines?

G


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SuperTrooper said:


> I was under the impression that Terraclean set the price guildlines?
> 
> G


No. It says the complete opposite on their website.

***



How much does the TerraClean service cost?*TerraClean operators vary in type of business from dedicated mobile TerraClean operators through to franchised car dealers. Their overhead-running costs vary so their prices vary. We Randstad are the brand importer and do not determine operator prices

Click to expand...

*.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

My mate is a dealer for this he offered to do it for me. Id rather **** in my rocker cover than have this done. 

Why would you get it done ?


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

theshrew said:


> My mate is a dealer for this he offered to do it for me. Id rather **** in my rocker cover than have this done.
> 
> Why would you get it done ?


Why would you want to **** in your rocker cover? Headcase !!!

Plenty of reasons for why I'd like to get it done, the results and feedback from people that have had it done are fantastic, if that's not enough for you, crack on, get your banger out n **** in your rocker cover pal!

G


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

SuperTrooper said:


> Why would you want to **** in your rocker cover? Headcase !!!
> 
> Plenty of reasons for why I'd like to get it done, the results and feedback from people that have had it done are fantastic, if that's not enough for you, crack on, get your banger out n **** in your rocker cover pal!
> 
> G


Lol yes i am a nutter.

There is no reason to do this to your car. If you service it correctly. Its just a jumped up engine flush

Yes you get better MPG for a while - You will do when you service it.

The worst thing about this is it removes carbon build up. Thats not what you want to be doing especially in a high mileage motor.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm still dubious about the effectiveness in DI cars.
Take the Mini and BMW 335i for example, guys in the states actually have to take the car apart to get to the valves and use a walnut blasting tool and scrapers to get the crud out, how do you expect this to do the same job....whilst the car is still running.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

danga200 said:


> I'm still dubious about the effectiveness in DI cars.
> Take the Mini and BMW 335i for example, guys in the states actually have to take the car apart to get to the valves and use a walnut blasting tool and scrapers to get the crud out, how do you expect this to do the same job....whilst the car is still running.


Kidna correct theory yes.

American over kills as always.

If your running a racing engine then yes strip and clean. If your not just change oil regular.

The only reason this causes a problem is with DPF the worlds worst engineering thing that's happend ever


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh I was talking about the petrol variants, people over here suffer with it too. It happens over in the states quicker due to poorer quality fuel.

The oil won't affect the fuel sprayed into the valves?


----------

